# Biggest One Hit Wonder?



## Applellial (Feb 19, 2011)

what do you think was the biggest one hit wonder? It can be a song, album, whatever.

I'll start off with (though I know you can guys can do better) LEN - Steal My Sunshine. I loved the song a lot more before I found out the band totally sucks.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Band Aid - Do they know it's Christmas.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Vanilla ice was pretty much a one hit wonder.

Can Rick Astley count as one? I read he didn't like the music scene, but his face and that video is EVERYWHERE thanks to 'rick rollin'


----------



## jedigav (Jan 22, 2011)

A couple of my favourite are Beds are Burning by Midnight Oil & Under the Milky Way by The Church. Oh & Mungo Jerry In the Summertime:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Biggest, best or worst?

The worst must be Joe Dolce's Shut Uppa Your Face.

Biggest must be Europe's The Final Countdown. Equally crap too............

Best.........I'm struggling............Asia - Heat of The Moment (in an 80's way of course!)


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Mine's got to be , The Vapours - Turning Japanese


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

The Best for me

"The Safety Dance" Men Without Hats
"Can You Dig It?" The Mock Turtles
"Rock Me Amadeus" Falco
"The JCB Song" Nizlopi
"Everybody's Free (To Wear Sunscreen)" Baz Luhrmann


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

chesney hawkes-the one and only
owen paul -my favourate waste of time


----------



## S4lek (Jul 20, 2010)

Wigfield. Saturday night.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

can't remember singers name may of been nana or somting like that - 99 red balloons


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

New Radicals - Get What You Give

Rednex - Cotton Eye Joe

Spin Doctors - Two Princes

One Republic - Too Late

The Fray - How To Save A Life

Deep Blue Something - Breakfast At Tiffany's

Bloodhound Gang - Bad Touch


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

Chesney hawks - the one and only


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Got to be Sabrina. And I dont mean the teenage witch either :thumb:


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

Nislopi - JCB Song?


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

centenary said:


> Got to be Sabrina. And I dont mean the teenage witch either :thumb:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v


What a great video! :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Roman Holiday - Motor Maniac.

Buggeration - a follow up, Don't Try to Stop it.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Hahaha, Sabrina, I actually really like that song but get am scared to play it when people are around just incase they get the wrong idea...

A few from my iTunes playlist:

Dexy's Midnight Runners - Come on Eileen 
Big Country - In a Big Country 
Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares To You
Nena - 99 Red Balloons
The Divinyls - I Touch Myself 
Baltimora - Tarzan Boy 
Crash Test Dummies - Mmm Mmm Mmm
Toni Basil - Mickey 
The Vapors - Turning Japanese 
Chumbawamba - Tubthumping 
Charlie Dore - Pilot of the Airwaves 
Sugar Hill Gang - Rapper's Delight
4 Non Blondes - What's Up 



Biggest outta has gotta be Come On Eileen? 

I'd say all of those songs are pretty darn good.


----------



## StephenJ (Jul 17, 2010)

The Calling - wherever you will go


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Michael Jackson :lol:


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Audley Harrison.


----------



## robbo83 (Nov 22, 2008)

EMF............Your Unbelieveable


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

fish heads by Barnes and Barnes, check it out on you tube,it's brill! (used to be on the juke box at the Haymarket in the Toon,best juke box in the world,even had Zappa!)


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Paul ST-73 said:


> Audley Harrison.


:lol:


----------

